# Battery????



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing special......might run a bit funky while it relearns once put back in service, same as when it was first started on the assembly line. It'll be fine.

Good luck on the surgery and follow the exercise protocol to the letter or you will not regain full motion.

Rob


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

No need to disconnect it from car. Just put charger on it and leave it installed. I use maintainers on several of my cars, trucks, atv's, and mowers, never remove the battery, and never had any issues.


----------

